# Building a nano - Doing It (lots of pics)



## filipnoy85 (Dec 10, 2005)

whered you find the lexan? is it as strong at acrylic? I'm thinking of building a coffee table with a tank inside.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Coffee tables that are also aquariums aren't very practical. Just to see the fish you have to lay on the floor, unless you just look down from the top. Then, where do you put the filter, the CO2 tank, and store the materials you use? Even cleaning it would be a pain, plus how do you get it enough light?


----------



## mjime714 (Mar 7, 2006)

Anti-Pjerrot said:


> So far i found a place to buy cheap polycarbonate (Lexan) and bulb and powerhead. The polycarbonate is far cheaper than glass and easyer to cut details in.
> 
> Any thoughts/comments on my idea?


I have found that cutting glass is a lot easier than lexan, You need to really scratch the lexan deep for it to snap straight where glass just needs a light scratch to snap. As far as details go, you are probably right.

I cut some lexan to use as a cover for my 60 gal tank. Its an acrylic tank and the 2 top holes are about 12x8 inches. I placed the lexan I cut over those spots to prevent excess evaporation. The next morning, the lexan was warped. Im not sure how that would work for a nano tank that is filled with water.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

well - since im using 5mm thick plates and there only gonna be 7.8"x7.8" - i dont think it will be a problem...


----------



## Sietch31 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello,

I am interrested with your integrted filter and CO2 idea....:thumbsup: 

But I cannot understand how the CO2 system will work  

Could you please give us some details ????

Sietch


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

Ill make a closed chamber to the yeast/sugar-mix - with a hole with a tread on top, so i can make a cap to the CO2 tube... Then i can refill when empty, and connect the CO2-tube to the output of the filter. 
Then i can make a simpel CO2 diffuser and water output in one..

Ill order the polycarbonate soon - and will start right away :smile:


----------



## Sietch31 (Feb 13, 2006)

Anti-Pjerrot said:


> Ill make a closed chamber to the yeast/sugar-mix - with a hole with a tread on top, so i can make a cap to the CO2 tube... Then i can refill when empty.....


That was my guess...

But how will you empty the old sugar/yeast mix and clean the chamber before you fill it with new mix ???

I've read so many times that you have to clean very well the residues of old mixture before you go for the new one (in a soda bottle for instance...)....

Also I wonder how much CO2 you plan to inject in the water ?
And what quatity of water/sugar/yeast mix are you planning ?

Sorry for all the question but it is the first time I see a project of an integrated filter/CO2 in a Nano and I think it is really interresting !!!

I might be part of such an adventure in the very near future....

Sietch


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

This drawing is a bit rough. The CO2 chamber should be the same size as the filter, but you can see the principle. 

Water comes in thrugh the grid in the back wall, and is cleaned. Its pumped out in the top thrugh the outlet pipe, where the CO2 is injected. Hopefully this way i can dissolve the CO2. The holes in the outletpipe is directed towards the bottom/opposite side of the tank.










I wondered over how to clean the CO2 chamber - (Thanks Sietch) and dicided that a cap in the bottom would be the solution... That way i can just move the tank over my sink, and rinse the chamber with water...

The volume of the CO2/Filter-chamber issent desided yet, since i dont have the pump yet... But approx. 1/4 gal. 

So 1/4 gal CO2 chamber - with 3,4 fluid ounce of sugar, 1 tsp of baking soda, 1 tsp yeast and 25 fluid ounce of water... This should give more than enugh CO2 for it to last 2 weeks...

Im ordering the polycarbonate this weekend, and hopefully ill will get it next week. 
I havent figured out how to glue/silicone it together, but ill try and find the best way, and already got some good advice from scolleys tread 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/27814-building-75g-all-glass-tank.html 

Im probally cutting it with a saw, and then grind and polish the cuts.

But im going to do some testing before making the tank...

More questions please... There great help! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sietch31 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Anti-Pjerrot !

Great drawings, helped to my understanding  

However, I'm still not convinced about you cleaning method... and the airtighteness of your thread/cap
I've given it a bit of thinking and what I would do will be a plastic bottle :icon_idea of mineral water (500ml or 330 ml) inserted into you chamber (which would have no top).
That way, no need to move the tank for cleaning & changing the mix....:icon_wink 

I have started my own design, and I think I will go basically for the same: a small side (square) chamber for CO2 (but in a bottle) and the rest for a HMF filter.

Question is how the back will look like when seen from the front ????

In your tank are you planning to have the mixture/foam/ceramics/cotton on display or are you planning a king of back decoration ????

You wanted more questions ????
Here you are :icon_mrgr 

Hope not to be too much  

Sietch


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

Im actually thinking of a mosswall - so that the back (and the filter) is covered. Then the moss will cover the grid and the filter will be invisible 

Your idea with a bottle that fits in the CO2 chamber is great. I can possible get a square bottle - so that it can be fitted into the chamber. (Gives more volume for space...) And it gave me an idea - that i should make the lighting-hood cover both tank and chambers... like this:








Then the stuff will be hidden... 
Thanks - more more...


----------



## Sietch31 (Feb 13, 2006)

Glad I can give you one or two ideas....

That canopy will definitely look better roud: 

On my side I will go open top with water up to the glass edge.

I am going to build a L-shaped support (probably plywood).
The tank will be on the base and the "tech part" of it (filter and CO2 chamber will go through a square openning inside the vertical part.

This vertical wooden part will raise above and support the light (to be determined yet...)
Pieces of wood will be added to the side to hide the "tech part" and also the electrical connections.

What I want to achive is you look at a cube of water staying on a L-shaped piece of wood

I am not sure it is very clear as I describe it.....:icon_roll 

Still I am wondering on the view of the back.....


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

I ordered the polycarbonate, pump and filter material. 
So hopefully, i can begin sometime next week.


----------



## hurley0816 (Sep 18, 2005)

do you plan on heating it? if so you should integrate that into the filter are too.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

With a 20W bulb 2" from the water, I dont think is nessesary. But if i need to, ill use a heatingcable under the substrate...

But I havent thougt of it that much, since im pretty sure the bulb will do the work.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

Hmmm - I just found out that the sheet I ordered, was 1/100 of the size I thought, because I misread the size... :icon_redf 

I hope they cancelled the order, since the sent me an e-mail, wondering if what I ordered was correct...
I wrote back the instant I saw it, and asked them to cancel it... :help: 

Otherwise I just threw out $100 ... for 3 sheets the size of a book.

:iamwithst


----------



## Matthew Mahling (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey, Is that a Coralife bulb that you have for this project?


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

No - its a Daylight 20W CF bulb 6000-6500K - the brand is called Daylight - $17. (Im in Denmark ...)


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, just got a mail, and they cancelled the order - so luckily I still got money to buy polycarbonate sheets...


----------



## Sietch31 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello !

just a quick question : why polycarbonate that seems to be expensive to you (100 US$ :icon_eek: ) and not glass ??

4mm is more than enough for that size and costs almost nothing...
Plus one silicone cartridge (worth 4-5 Euros) and that would be it...

You cannot drill the filter intake as you planned it but just let it open, with one glass strip at the bottom (height same as your gravel thickness) and above separation on top, leaving 4-5 cm open in between....


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

100 US$ was for my order and 2 of my friends' - we ordered together, since the shipping is 30 US$ alone... 

Since the polycarbonate will now cost 65 US$ (Only 35 US$ more) for 1/4 of the sice I thought I ordered, im going for a glass aquarium.

Its 3.1 gallon (lxwxh: 12"x7.5"x8") and then im just putting in a false wall, so the size will be aprox. the same, only about 2" deeper... The tank only costs 22 US$, but then I dont have material for the hood. 
But I guess I can find a solution to that.

Any good ideas for materials for the hood? I still want the same design as before...


----------



## Sietch31 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello !

Well nice saving I guess !

For the hood I think that thin plywood (5mm) will do the job.

You can protect it with *aquarethane* varnish : this is made for humid places such as bathrooms and has been used successfully by lots of people for aquarium hoods I've learned that on french forums.
You should be able to find that in DIY stores (I don't know what brands you have in Denmark)

You also have the idea of going to Ikea and pick up one of their square vases, one guy did that on a french forum and I think it is looking great !http://www.forumaqua.com/topic-42624-26.html
It is in french but pictures are speaking for themthelves !


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

Got - IT! :thumbsup: 

I got glass for 2 aquariums and polycarbonate for 2 hoods FREE!!!  

One of my friends got a glassshop, and had some 3mm polycarbonate and some 4mm glass... I cut the polycarbonate my self, and he cut the glass... No charge...

I got silicone FREE! - Since im making 2 aquariums; 1 for me, 1 for a friend... He payed for the silicone...

And I got the pump and filtermateral for 18 US$. (still in the postoffice though)

The pump, filtermateral and the bulb (18 US$... )will be delivered tomorrow hopefully, and I can start putting it all together...

I just need some black foil, to cover the hood and back, and some grid for the moss.

And I need plants.... But that can wait...


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

Heres some of the stuff im going to use for my nano:

Filter: Spongefilter, ceramic pipes and filtercotton. 
Pump Tunze Mini pump 5024.04

Substrate: JBL Florapol and floodsand 2-3mm.










Heres one of the hoods, hold together with tape.










And heres 2 hoods, just glued with aquariumsilicone - Its 3mm polycarbonate...


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh - when dry and grinded - the hoods will be covered in black foil.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

I got one tank siliconed. 










I placed masking tape on the inside, to make nice small seams, The cuttings are so I could remove the tape faster ! DONT do that... Its easier to start from the top... the cuttings make everything more diffucult.










Ok - First I placed a line of silicone around the bottom, and then raised the sides and clamped them together with a sheed between to keep the distance. 
Then I ran a line of silicone on the vertical edge on the sides i just raised, and the I raised the front and back end and clamped them in place. 










Theres maybe 1/10mm of silicone where the glass meets (Only because its a 2.1gal tank)

Then I ran my (Soapwater wet) finger on the inside to straightenout the seams, and the I removed the tape. 

I can see some wery small bobbles in the seam someplaces, but since this is the fist tíme, im not worried.










I'll start on the other one and wait to see if this one is a redo!
Hopefuly its ok, since it just needs to hold 2,1 gal of water...

:redface:


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

the second one is much better - no bubbles - clear seams :thumbsup:


----------



## Sietch31 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Anti-Pjerrot !

Any updated photos ?
I am dying to see these completed !!!!

Sietch


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

Im kinda bussy in the moment (visiting family for easter, and studying for exams) - Im struglin to get a decent bulb with a temp, over 2700K... Everyting is like that. 
I want a 6500K or more...

But i completed the 2 tanks and hoods, and Im waiting for the silicone to harden. I got all the stuff I need but the bulb - and as soon as the silicone is good, im going nuts!

See u around


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

Ok - I made the filter and the grid for the moss.

I bought a Red Moor root, expensive I tell you. The single most expensive part of my project - about $15 - even the pump was a little cheaper... But its better the anything else i could get. 

I also bought some petrified wood/red stone (called indianwood) but im possibly changing them, since it possibly got a lot of Calcium Carbonate in them... (bad for CO2).

I dont got pics of the root and stones yet - cause im soaking the root right now.

Heres a pic of the tank with the filter in:










And heres one from the front...
Im possibly going to switch the placement for the sponge and the ceramic pipes.









Heres a shot of the grid in place, im buying some christmas moss - to completely cower the back side, so only the output can be seen - Its a piece of PU - hose i bend and cutted. Im thinking of doing a CO2 output just before the pump intake (inside the filter) - so the CO2 could diffuse better - but right now my minds put up for to find a bulb and make the lamp - witch issent going to cower the top - but hang 7-8" over the tank... 
Im letting the root stick out of the water...

Heres front shot with the grid on.









and another one with the grid:










Im posting some more pics when i get the bulb, and has made the lamp. Maybe in the end of next week.

Later


----------



## matrixxr4wd (Mar 19, 2006)

Your tank has to be one of the most interesting DIY articles here! I must say I'm quite impressed with the attention to detail you have put into this system. The filter is most impressive! Do you think you could compile a list of materials you used and the approx cost of everything? I have been considering making a nano this summer and I would like to do something similar to yours.

I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## TheTeh (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your project in details with pictures indeed!

Hope you don't mind me annotating your diagram to exlain my point. This is not a critisism but I can see a slight problem with your filtration system. Judging by the last sets of pictures, your water grids (array of small holes at mid bottom) seems too high, there is a 'dead' water space below this inlets which is filled with your blue sponge.

As the pump inlet is directly below one side of the chamber, water will just flow through (solid line arrows in the diagram below) leaving the rest of the chamber space 'Dead' (shaded area). The primary flow will drag water (secondary flow, dotted line arrows) already in this dead space towards the pump inlet, hence creating an uneven flow of water through the filter media, ie inefficient filtration will occur. Since your tank is so small, perhaps this will not be a great problem anyway...


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey TheTeh - Thanks for your comment (And your pictures I so enjoy to watch :thumbsup: ) - I thought of the problem, but since im going for ceramic pipes in the bottom (Like the photo), im hoping that they will (ceramic pipes) create a more turbulent flow, so the water will spread out more evenly before the filtersponge. 
I know that some areas won't have much flow (Or none at all), but as you point out the filter is really big for this size tank. (1/8 of tank vol), and it will possibly not effect the filtration...

As you see on the photo, the intake is placed even higher than the drawing, because of the space for substrate. I have no idea what a deadpoint in a filter can cause, but it could turn out both benificial and for the worse, since there will be a stockup on bacteria/mulm... 

I thougt of putting a flowdirectional device (reverse U shaped sheet of polycarbonate) in the filter, to direct flow down in the front to the bottom, and upwards in the sides. But for now im in the experimental fase...

Oh - The blue bottle is a 500ml for CO2 - And the Co2 will somehow (havent tried yet) be connectet to the pump or output...










Thanks matrixxr4wd, for your kind words - I will make a full list with approx prices for my materials, but remember that im from across the world, so you cant compare products and prices just like that... 

To both - The attention i made to the filter, is only since I want a clean looking tank, with no other technic vissible than 1 wire sticking out of the back... 

Im hoping to get on with the lamp, as soon i get a bulb. But i also have 3 exams this week - so im kinda bussy :icon_conf .

I cant wait to fill this tank with plants :icon_cool 

:bounce:


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

*Well - im done!!!*

I got the bulb today - and after 14 hours of schoolwork - All I could think about was make the canope and install the bulb.

But first a shot from yesterday, with a little hardscape shot (tread will be made in nanosection!)

The root is a redmoor, and the stones are granite "borrowed" from the local railroad :icon_cool ... 










Heres some shot with the canope and light on. (Bulb is a 20W CF - 6500K)




























I tested the filter, and its working fine - Co2 goes in the intake of the pump from a airstone - lots of diffusion... Maybe too much circulation, but as soon as the filter clocks up a little, I bet its gonna be fine...

Only things left is waterproof the bulb-area and add extra foil to canope (some light shines thru).
This will be done tomorrow - and saturday I go looking for some plants :icon_mrgr 

Ill see you in the Nanosection!!! :icon_cool


----------



## digital_ric (Jun 1, 2005)

this is insane!!  wow!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Anti-Pjerrot,

Really nice! Makes me want to go and make one too! The screen on the back is that going to be a moss wall?


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

wingsdlc-> yes, with christmasmoss...


----------



## Sietch31 (Feb 13, 2006)

This is very nice !!!!

I am dying to see it with water and plants !

Bravo !


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent - i love your filter. This is very inspirational.


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Anti-Pjerrot, very nice set up, amazing to say the least, congratulations !!

I have a question regarding the cleaning of the filter and tank, how you will avoid the debris/mulm to go back to the tank when you disconnect the pump ? Maybe putting a piece of acrylic just before unplug the pump would help.

Cheers


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I really like the setup. But I have one criticism that is just a personal aesthetic opinion. I don't like the size of the gravel. It's size makes the tank appear to be small, which is the enemy of the nano. I suggest sand.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

I already got some 1-1.7mm sand, i thought of using... Ill give it a try...


----------



## pprince (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice job Anti. The tank looks very professional, but i'm concerned of your ideea of putting CO2 in it. If you plan to install a 20W bulb in the 2.1 gallon (10 liters) that will be 2W/liter which is almost 2 much light for a planted tank. With such a good lighting and some fertilisers CO2 can be neglected. By injecting CO2 you will risk killing all your fish, because in a nano tank like that PH can drop like hell in just a few hours(unless you have water in your area with PH 8.6 or higher - then it is not so risky - here we have water PH 8.9 or close) Think about it and see if it is worth the risk.

Also aren't you concerned of the high water current generated by the powerhead?

Anyway I want to congratulate you for your achievement so far, because I tried a while ago to build an aquarium designed for pregnant fish and it is pretty tricky. I wiped out the silicone quite a few times before I let it dry.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

hi pprince. The watts/gallon dont apply to smal tanks (under 10gal) All plants need a minimum of light. You should rather figure the lux rating out... I got 31250lux for this tank. 20W 6500Kelvin, 1250lumen / 0.04m3 = 31250lux. This is considered medium-high light. 

I dont have any fish now - since the fish i want only are avaliable every ½ year... (and that was february last time) boraras micros 

Im cutting down co2 - when i got good plant grows (need some pmmd now) and then im adding my amanoshrimps (soon), who are feasting in my dads algeecowered tank...

The watercurrent are too high, and im thinking of making a mod to the pump... But since i dont want to risk the pump running dry - im being careful.

The filter by theway, is doing exelent. Debris are sucked in and the water is crystal pure, with lots of pearling. Even on the root 

Im thinking putting a block in the outcome, but i dont want to screw up the CO2-mist.

Maaan i need that pmmd now... I feel the plants crawing for food now


----------



## pprince (Apr 19, 2006)

I have an ideea about how to minimise the water current. plug a tube that fits perfectly the output of the powerhead. this tube willl modify it's shape and on the other end, you add an extension that will make the water come out as a tiny cascade of water, thus reducing the flow. The other end should stay just above the water surface. Here's a drawing


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

no - doing that will draw all the co2 out of the water... Im thinking of a solution that will minimize flow and maximize co2 diffusion.


----------



## pprince (Apr 19, 2006)

ya that will put out CO2 of the water, but if you let go the co2 ideea it would work just fine. 
btw.. some sponges in front of the output...? that odda do it.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

well - CO2 is kind of a must with 31250Lux


----------



## rohansd (May 9, 2006)

Amazing stuff !
more than eager to look at the final product!
__________
Rohan


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

Small problem - the CO2 bottle has expanded so much - that the tank is leaking 10mm down in the top - between the filter and the CO2 chamber. No big problem - but still...


----------



## Sietch31 (Feb 13, 2006)

I feel sorry you have to repair it....

May be a 3mm glass separator (rather than acrylic) will help ?


----------



## jgc (Jul 6, 2005)

Your tank looks great - looks a lot like this one as well







at innovativelights

Personally I think yours is better - would consider thier's more if it was glass, and not so darn high.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh - no needs for repair... The Co2 bottle can be in the water... no probs - just gives better cnditions to co2 - with the higher temp.


----------



## Sietch31 (Feb 13, 2006)

> Oh - no needs for repair... The Co2 bottle can be in the water... no probs - just gives better cnditions to co2 - with the higher temp


Nice way to handle the issue !!! :red_mouth 

New pics ????

On my side I have build my cube 20x20x20 cms with glass 3mm...
Looks great...
I will start a new thread soon with my "paper model" for light and DIY cannister filter :icon_wink


----------



## SammyP (Apr 26, 2006)

that is a really really cool tank! you're a DIY genius. 

when can we see some pics of it up and running?


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Anti-Pjerrot - that is one major league bit if DIY genius! That is outstanding.

Congratulations! Not only should you be proud, you've got a beautiful tank to look forward to living with!roud:


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks All - but im only in the "get rid of ye damn algee"-phase.

The Rotala Rotundifolia is doing fine though... New shots are coming FAST...

But theres is still too much circulation though. Im gonna fix it real soon, cause I think its ruining my HC Cuba. Its growing but probaly not settled yet, and the old plantparts are rotting and dissolving - witch is bad because of the current, that rips the plant apart, so the new shots are spread around.

The CO2 is doing alot better with the bottle in water... I can recomment that!:icon_wink


----------



## m249saw (Jul 10, 2005)

Cant wait to see it in action


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

I drilled 3 small holes (bout 3mm) in the output hose - and it fixed some of the problem. The current is still strong - but not disturbing...

Im hoping to get some ferts soon so i can get thouse plants going ...

Im thinking of trying these (the liquid +): 

http://www.tropica.com/article.asp?type=news&id=679


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

Anti-Pjerrot, thanks for keeping us updated with this project. You're a trailblazer!

Also, for those less DIY inclined...

http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=25


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

How is the flow in that filter? Meaning with the intake (holes) so high, do you get pooling at the bottom? I would think that debris would collect on the bottom.

BTW - nice work. It looks sweet


----------



## endparenthesis (Jul 13, 2004)

Anti-Pjerrot said:


> Small problem - the CO2 bottle has expanded so much - that the tank is leaking 10mm down in the top - between the filter and the CO2 chamber. No big problem - but still...


I would be willing to bet CO2 is leaking out where the screw on cap is after the bottle expanded. I used bottles once that weren't designed for pressure and that's exactly what happened. I think you're going to need a new type of bottle entirely.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

> I would be willing to bet CO2 is leaking out where the screw on cap is after the bottle expanded. I used bottles once that weren't designed for pressure and that's exactly what happened. I think you're going to need a new type of bottle entirely.


No leaks just lots of CO2... It works much better than my Hagen CO2 container (Big grey thing). It worked for 1 month now, without any problems.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Oct 12, 2006)

I love this Nano thread!

I also very much like the Canopy. I was looking on this thread for how you built that. Did I miss it somewhere? 

The canopy really adds a wonderful finished touch.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

Here goes:

Materials:

Some sheet of 3mm polycarbonate/lexan
A special lexan cutter
epoxyglue
cup-drill
15W CF bulp (6500K)
socket
wire
silicone (aquarium)
reflector material
black(or any desired color) foilage with glue
Rough sanding paper

How to:

Cut out the sheets of lexan to the disired shape with the special cutter, and make a piece that fits inside, to mount the socket on. (see drawing)

Drill a hole in the mounting piece, for the socket.
Glue it all together, and mount the reflector and socket. (may require glue)

Drill holes for wire (Also for pump wire ect.)
Fix the wireing, and screw in the bulp. 
Secure it with silicone, to make it water resistant around the socket.

Grind the edges smooth, and clean it with ethanol.
Put the foil on, to make it look good.

Done.


The drawings are like this:


----------



## lansen (Feb 25, 2007)

Really nice, meget godt!


----------

